# I mustered up courage to sit next to her and...



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

...ended up stealing her friends' (2 of them) seats! I think she texted her friend because I saw her friend (who was sitting 2 rows in front of us) turn a whole 180 degrees to look all around the class to find where we were sitting. I felt extremely awkward.

Anyways, the next day I went to class early so that I would get there before them so they could choose where they wanted to sit. She walked in by herself and chose the seat next to me when the class was near empty! .

Then the next day as I was standing alone against a wall outside the room waiting for the previous class to finish, she walks up to me and we start talking. Cool, my courage must have paid off. :boogie

Other than that conversation, in class she only asks me about the material "how did the teacher do this and that". Due to past experiences I can never tell if people talk to me only because they want help with class or not, like as a resource. :blank But I've only known her for a week so I guess that's whatever.

Oh well, she's pretty at least! And I've claimed the seat next to her  Ha, I'm a loser.


----------



## ETM (Jan 25, 2012)

I think she thinks you're cute.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I read the first part and was like "Oh, s**t! You F***ed up!" lol

But then read the rest and was like "Nice, Bro!"


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I admire you for having the courage to do that.

Hopefully you are able to develop a friendship with her or maybe something more...


----------



## ksanman (Jan 28, 2012)

Dude, great job with the first step! If you want to spice up those in class conversations, it's up to you to ask the question. (somethink like "where are you from" etc, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job .


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

yeah, good job


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Seems legit.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe she texted her friend and said "OMG this really super cute guy sat next to me!" lol


----------



## andytenshi (Jan 21, 2012)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Maybe she texted her friend and said "OMG this really super cute guy sat next to me!" lol


Wouldn't that be great to find out


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice job dude!


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

If she started talking to YOU, you're in! Don't let the opportunity slip away, good job! Now keep her interest up and do whatever it takes! Just don't stress TOO hard, she's just a girl


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like she likes you.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Yay, keep up the good work.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow good job dude. What is going on in this situation now?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

You're totally in there. Play it cool Milly, play it cool.


----------

